# Starting a 2.5 gallon..rescape 10/10



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I ended up with some extra equipment and figured I would start up another nano. I went and got a 2.5 gallon and de-rimmed it. Still have to clean it up a bit more.

Light: Fluval 13w
Filter: Zoo Med 501
Substrate: Fluval Shrimp Stratum 

There's very little chance I will go with co2 on this one unless a miracle happens and I get the approval to put it next to my Ebi so it can share a pressurized set-up. I am still convincing my girlfriend that it's a good idea to fill it in the first place... So I have been playing around with scapes in the mean time. 

These are pretty much the only rocks I have to work with at the moment, with the exception of one rock similar in size and shape to the one on the right.. I actually was able to split it in half horizontally, so I have another slice of it. 

I have a ton of HC that I need to trim from the Ebi, so despite co2, I am going to give HC a try. Would like to have at least one other type of plant, no mosses though. 

What do you think, in terms of layout and plants? Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the hardscape! I like the flat rock. I thinks it would look great with a dwarf grass as a background. I am growing HC in a 5 gal with out co2 or diy, it is doing great!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's a good start.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

The rock on the right looks kinda like a clam.

Nice scape, I dig it.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

I guess it does kinda look like a clam lol. The other side of the rock has a totally different texture. No clue what kind of rocks they are. I need to start paying more attention when I am shopping.. 

Hopefully I will get around to trimming some HC this weekend and get this thing planted. I like the idea of doing Hair Grass as a background..


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Good start. Is that a standard 2.5 from Aqueon or All-Glass? Looks deeper front to back. Nice scape already.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks! Yea, it's a standard Aqueon 2.5, it's probably just the angle that I took the picture.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I finally planted some HC clippings from my other tank and filled it up. Planting stem by stem is tedious, hence the little amount I planted. I am either going to add more or think about going emersed. My concern with that is I am not planning on running co2, so filling the tank later on would probably kill a lot of it off. 

Anyway.. Feedback welcome!


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

I really like it! Loving that rock on the right with the plateau layers.

Which light fixture are you using? I'm on the lookout for one to go with a 2.5g tank.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hockey9999, you should put links of your journals in your signature. Those are good looking rocks.

The light on his tank I think is this one:












> Which light fixture are you using? I'm on the lookout for one to go with a 2.5g tank.


I myself am using the finnex light from the FT1201 tank.
Some options you can use are:
-regular desk lamps
-coralife mini
-Make one yourself with something like this
-Or another one like this


----------



## silentoak (Mar 27, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> Hockey9999, you should put links of your journals in your signature. Those are good looking rocks.
> 
> The light on his tank I think is this one:
> 
> ...


This Fluval one and the Finnex ones are awesome, exactly what I want, but seem like a real pain to come by in Canada.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Yea, my light is the Fluval 13w fixture. I think it should be enough light.. Only problem is that it has a 4100k bulb at the moment. I'm not sure how thats going to work out... 

After looking at the picture in my first post, I am starting to think I liked that scape better. I like the 4 rocks in the current scape, but I like the positioning of the large rock on the left from my original scape. It bothers me how the front of that rock sits at an angle that prevents it from being well lit. 

I'm thinking that while its easy.. I may drain the tank and rearrange a little bit..


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fixed the rock that was bothering me.. I'm much happier now..


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice, where did you find that light?


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

9999, I really like your layout. 

Have you considered dwarf sag for another plant? While I have a 20W xenon bulb over my 2.5G, I doubt that that is enough for HC, but my dwarf sag is doing well and is starting to send out runners.

I may just put a stem or two of HC in mine to see what happens...


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Couple quick pics.. 

I'm kind of surprised to see how quickly the HC started to grow being that I don't have co2 and have literally dosed flourish and excel only twice. 

I also have a 4100K bulb in the fixture. I'm not sure if I would be better off finding a 6500k bulb. Will it have an impact on growth? Or more viewing color? 

Thanks!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would think the 6500k would be a better choice for your plants than the 4100k insofar as usable light spectrum. Tank is looking good though, thanks for the updates.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

A few new pics.. I haven't compared the growth to my pics from a few weeks ago. Its filling in well! 

If the pics are too big, let me know.. I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like the HC has taken root and has started to fill out. You juicing it with Excel to get it to grow without CO2? 

Looks shrimp readyroud:


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

are you going to put any fish or invertebrates in it?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

I have 7 shrimp in there now, and 1 Ruby Red Tetra. I had 3 Tetras, 2 jumped.. I guess they aren't suitable for an open top tank? I feel bad for the one that's left, although he looks happy and healthy. 

The shrimp are from one of my other tanks. Somehow, some of my cherries reverted back to their wild type, they are dark brownish.. Not the prettiest to look at. I will probably move them back to where they came from soon and replace them with some CRS.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Great looking nano! How much was the 2.5G and is it sold in chain stores? I have a ZooMed 501 and a 10G laying around but a 2.5G would probably be a much better fit for the 501 and my room.

I have 6 tetras in my open top 20G. I would wager that the small space, especially vertical, is the cause and not the open top. I think they may just not see enough room in that thing. Also fish will tend to jump out if they're stressed due to lack of acclimation and/or poor conditions in the tank.

For a 2.5G, I would invest in some chili rasboras. They are probably far less likely to jump out and you could fit a nice little school in there of 6+. They also won't touch the shrimp....far too small!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

It is a standard Aqueon 2.5 from Petco that I de-rimmed. I think I paid about $12-$15 for it.. 

Chili Rasboras are pretty cool looking, I will have to keep my eyes open for them. 

Not sure if I will even add any more fish. I am thinking I may make it a CRS tank and see if I can get them to breed..


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Once down the shrimp path...especially nicer ones like CRS....bu bye fishies!...*waves*


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Any new pics of the tank?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Not at the moment, I will try to remember to take a few when I get home from work. Looking at the pics I posted on 5/22 just made me realize how much the HC filled in. Pretty unbelievable considering I don't have CO2 on this tank, and dont really dose ferts much if at all. 

I went away for the holiday weekend and came home to a big mess in the tank. HUGE Staghorn outbreak. Hopefully killed back most of it last night with a WC and H2O2 treatment.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

New pics as promised..


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good. I can see abit of fuzzy algae on the left rock, looks like it's dying. What did you replace your intake with an how does it compare with your old one?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks! Yea that fuzzy algae is the hopefully-dying staghorn...

The intake is just a piece of acrylic tubing with some mesh in it to stop baby's from getting sucked in. The Zoo Med one with floss or a sponge clogged to quickly.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i'm loving this. im starting my journal (1st) this weekend. so excited!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread is giving me inspiration to restart my 2.5 derimmed tank. Might have to run out and get one of those Fluval lights today and pick a few stems of HC out of my other tank.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks! Im glad people are enjoying this tank.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the new pics. It looks really good filled in. Also did you ever change the spectrum of the pc light?


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

The HC is growing in really nice! The tank looks incomplete to me though, since you don't really have any plants in the background for variety. I would give you some advice as to what to put back there, but I am still debating the exact same thing with my 2.5 gallon. It isn't a lot of room to work with and many plants will take it over before you can blink. It's a dilemma.
I have been experimenting with different setups for mine, but I am hampered by the fact that I have no money, so I am trying to work with the 4 plants that I have already.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

dang.. i dont get it... 13W light, no co2, excel and flourish only, and you have hc carpet? 
how long is your light on for?! i mean, im happy for you but i want the same thing too!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Honestly, I dont get it either! I wish I knew why it was doing so well, because while growth has been good in my Ebi, I have been fighting BBA for months and am getting my a$$ kicked by it! My C.Parva looks more like hairy black mold then it does a plant!

I think I have the timer set for about 8-8.5hrs. I rarely dose flourish or excel, its probably been a few weeks(cant remember the last time), and I pretty much only top the tank off, only changing the water when I need to clean the glass or trim a bit. I doubt the water quality is that great.. I only have a few cherry shrimp in there, and have randomly lost a few of them, but I have seen some babies from them as well. 

Looking back at the pics I posted in April, I really cant believe how much the HC has grown. I didnt plant any additional HC since the pics on 4/4. Amazong what can be done in a tiny glass box in 4 months!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

1 new pic as of tonight. I just did a w/c and cleaned the glass so the water may be a bit cloudy. 

The HC is yellowing a bit.. May be a good idea to trim a bit actually dose some flourish


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is the tank as of today. 


Photo3 by dougjacobs99, on Flickr

Can anyone ID this grass for me? I'm not sure if its hairgrass? Or DHG? I got it from a chain store who literally had it labled as "grass".


Photo1 by dougjacobs99, on Flickr

Thanks!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I decided to try something different. 

What do you think?


----------

